# Question for those who have recovered... VISUAL SNOW!



## Simone1986 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi there,

I am new to this board, and I have almost completely recovered (I will post how I recovered later)... Except for the visual snow. I want to know from people who have recovered whether the visual snow disappears.

Thanks

Simone


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

I had mild visual snow and i would see like green and pink patterns at night time but I just kinda forgot about it and it went away in a few months. I can still notice it somtimes if i think about it.


----------



## Simone1986 (Apr 13, 2014)

Yoshiki said:


> You've most likely had the visual snow since you were born, but while being DP'd, you've started to notice it and now you see it everywhere.
> 
> Mines gotten a lot better from simply ignoring it, last month it was everywhere, now I can only see it if I remember about it or if I try to see it on purpose.


Hi Yoshiki... I feel better after hearing that. How did you forget about it? Did you see it really bad at night. I can see it everywhere now that I'm totally focused on in and it is causing me to have anxiety again.


----------

